# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Mike Baldwin....:-( a tribute

## tina_freeze89

hey guys i know there are a few threads about mike baldwin and how he is going to die etc but i think it would be a good idea to have a thread for people to pay a tribute to his phenomenal character. so whatever your loves and loathes are about him....i think it would be good to express them here in honour of one of the greatest corrie characters of all time

----------


## Cornishbabe

hes not even dead yet and theres already a tribute! I feel sorry for him the way he has to slowly loose his memory. I used to like the way he would boss people around

----------


## Daisyduck

poor old mike i liked him too they shouldnt have done that to him

----------


## tina_freeze89

i think its appropriate....he has been such a fantastic character over a very long period of time and he deserves a good sendoff! This is an excellent storyline for him to go out on...it reflects his amazing talent...and it reflects his status as an actor: a huge storyline for a terrific actor. What purpose does he serve on the street anymore...he felt it was his time to go and in my opinion, there would be no better way for him to go!

----------


## the_watts_rule

He has amazing talent. I haven't watched the majority of his years in Coronation Street but he is a great character. Poor Mike  :Sad:

----------


## shannisrules

hes a great character and i will really miss him hes been in the show for 30 years! but shouldnt this be in the spoilers until he dies as although it is obvious tha he will some people dont know yet.

----------


## feelingyellow

Woo! Well done Mike!  :Thumbsup: 

He's a cool, slick yet funny character and I've loved him these past few years especially with Danny  :Big Grin: 

It's a shame he has to die a long and painful death where he can't even remember his own name  :Sad:  But I suppose this way he gets to say goodbye, which some people don't get the chance to  :Sad:

----------


## dddMac1

even though he is not dead yet i miss how he bossed everybody about.he is going to be missed by the cast and viewers

----------


## stacyefc

i loved the storyline when he was with linda and she had an affair with his son mark.  i thought that was a very good storyline and all the deirdre/ken stuff when she had an affair with mike and ken punched him

----------


## starla

i am going to miss all the storylines with women, like alma and linda. He was great in romantic storylines xxx

----------


## Richie_lecturer

There's a great preview video of Sunday's episode on the ITV Corrie website.  Very sad.

----------


## zippo

okay..i may not be in the right thread but i would like to know how is mike related to the guy who looks after him...coz when they were at the doctors the said nephew but i thought he was his dad?.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Danny, his son, is looking after him.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Danny is Mike's bilogical son, but until recently Danny or Mike was never aware, Mike had a fling with Danny's mum (his brothers wife) so originally Danny thought he was Mike's nephew but all came out and it was revealed Danny was Mike's actual son,

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yet it was only when the 'new' Baldwins were about to arrive that we found out Mike had any close relatives at all.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just to let you know there's a special tribute programme called 'Farewell Mike' straight after Johnny Briggs' last episode, this Friday, at 8pm.  Obviously that clashes with EastEnders but if some of you are interested in watching this, it mightbe worth setting the video for.  :Smile: 

Farewell Mike, ITV1, 8pm, this Friday 7th (straight after Mike's last Corrie episode).

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Just to let you know there's a special tribute programme called 'Farewell Mike' straight after Johnny Briggs' last episode, this Friday, at 8pm.  Obviously that clashes with EastEnders but if some of you are interested in watching this, it mightbe worth setting the video for. 
> 
> Farewell Mike, ITV1, 8pm, this Friday 7th (straight after Mike's last Corrie episode).


Oooh i seen that advertise. I might watch it and watch Eastenders later. I think it will be worth a look.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I shall be watching. I want to see some of the scenes he was in before I was born. Oh and some of the scenes with him, Alma, and Linda will be great to see again too.  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well for me it will be good to see stuff from my early days, involving the stuff at the old factory, especially with such gems as Elsie Tanner and Hilda Ogden, the best Corrie characters EVER.

----------


## emma_strange

> i am going to miss all the storylines with women, like alma and linda. He was great in romantic storylines xxx


him and alma were great, i think his best years were when he was with her.

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ource=Facebook

Johnny Briggs has died aged 85.  RIP x   :Sad:

----------

Siobhan (01-03-2021)

----------


## tammyy2j

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ource=Facebook
> 
> Johnny Briggs has died aged 85.  RIP x


Rest in Peace Johnny

----------


## Siobhan

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ource=Facebook  Johnny Briggs has died aged 85.  RIP x


  RIP.. He was brilliant as Baldwin

----------

lizann (01-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

> RIP.. He was brilliant as Baldwin


he was a smooth talking ladies man full of charm and swagger

----------

Perdita (01-03-2021), Siobhan (03-03-2021)

----------

